# Cadet Duck Fillets-Made in China?



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

So I think that the 2.5 lb. Cadet Duck Breast Fillets that I have been feeding are made in China? :doh:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

From a quick internet search they do seem to be made in China.
Look the package over carefully. It will have to be listed somewhere.

I was feeding the wagon train chicken treats from a company near me (Mauldin, SC) and fnally saw on the back, near the bottom...... made in china.:doh:


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Canyon Creek Duck*

AND the new bag that I just bought is the Canyon Creek Duck from Petsmart..........OMGravy!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*I hate these companies*

Canyon Creek is Waggin Train unfortunately. Both are owned by Purina.  They need to voluntarily recall these products that are killing out pets. They pretend to be all natural and good for your pet but they aren't.

My poor Zoey is one of their victims. . We are battling everyday to keep her from taking a downwards spiral. :uhoh: Sadly, I feed her primarily these tainted treats for years and never knew I was playing a game of Russan Roulette.

I hope Amber, Piper, and Lil Bit are okay.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Canyon Creek is Waggin Train unfortunately. Both are owned by Purina.  They need to voluntarily recall these products that are killing out pets. They pretend to be all natural and good for your pet but they aren't.
> 
> My poor Zoey is one of their victims. . We are battling everyday to keep her from taking a downwards spiral. :uhoh: Sadly, I feed her primarily these tainted treats for years and never knew I was playing a game of Russan Roulette.
> 
> I hope Amber, Piper, and Lil Bit are okay.


@MikaTallulah......I threw them away! :yuck: So, so mad about that and that their products continue to compromise the health of our little ones. I'm so very sorry about your sweet little Zoey. Like me, you didn't know. I searched for what I thought were the healthy duck treats for them. I hope that you are able to help her to feel better. My mom had two Yorkies, Kelly and Sebastian. Loved them. I'm only buying made in the good, old US of A. Post a pic of your littlest babies if you would like to. :wavey:


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Amberbark said:


> @MikaTallulah......I threw them away! :yuck: So, so mad about that and that their products continue to compromise the health of our little ones. I'm so very sorry about your sweet little Zoey. Like me, you didn't know. I searched for what I thought were the healthy duck treats for them. I hope that you are able to help her to feel better. My mom had two Yorkies, Kelly and Sebastian. Loved them. I'm only buying made in the good, old US of A. Post a pic of your littlest babies if you would like to. :wavey:


Good thing you noticed. I am trying to only Buy USA only now. It is so difficult finding US sourced and manufactured pet foods though. I'm getting a dehydrator to avoid another treat disaster.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I've become the label reader extraordinaire! After losing Gracie to stomach cancer, and Jess and her allergies, I'm totally paranoid! I'm feeding Natural Balance. Wonder if they have something that Zoey could handle?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Looni2ns said:


> I've become the label reader extraordinaire! After losing Gracie to stomach cancer, and Jess and her allergies, I'm totally paranoid! I'm feeding Natural Balance. Wonder if they have something that Zoey could handle?


Funny you should say Natural Balance. I am slowly working my way through wet dog foods to try and that is next on my list.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Natural Balance A++*

Back history: Piper, 3 yr. old Papillon, had stomach issues since two months old for the first 1 1/2 years of her life. Multiple incidents of grumbly tummy, vomiting, diarrhea, etc. Based on vet recommendations tried the Prescription diets and Royal Canin. Spent $1000s (literally) on every test recommended including, x-rays and ultrasounds. Diagnosis: Pancreatitis on one occasion and intestinal indiscretions unknown for the others. Both my vets and I were getting increasingly discouraged and I was not happy with the prescription-type diets as a long-term fix. Researched and read reviews for two weeks. Decided on Natural Balance LID Duck and Potato and started to feed just the kibble introduced over a 10 day period.
Piper NEVER HAD ANOTHER incident of vomiting since Introduction Day 5 and has not an incident to this day. I cannot express the happiness that this food has brought to her and us. Her vets are very pleased (I take Piper in to visit occasionally as they never need to treat her anymore and love to see her). FOR US, this food has been Heaven-sent. :wavey:

P.S. Although the breeder and I wanted her to have one litter, I decided not to because of her intestinal issues. Two of the pups were already spoken for. Had I waited another year, I would certainly have considered breeding her. We have added the Lamb and Brown Rice within the last month and all of the dogs are doing well on either the Duck and Potato or Lamb and Brown Rice.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Something that just struck me the other day...

I wonder how many of our cheap generic medications are made in China? I never see any source information on them.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Something that just struck me the other day...
> 
> I wonder how many of our cheap generic medications are made in China? I never see any source information on them.


Welcome to oussourcing I guess.


----------

